# Syphon/Vacuum glass coffee maker???



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

I have been looking at buying one of these;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Master-5-Cup-Syphon-Vacuum/dp/B0047UVAMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426680203&sr=8-1&keywords=glass+coffee+maker

Does anyone here have any experience of this machine, and is it any good? The reviews certainly look good.

Any help or advice much appreciated.

thanks

Chris


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought one of these from Amazon, Chris. Identical to Hario but unbranded and well under half the price. I use it pretty much every day and love the coffee it produces. If you are thinking of getting one, get a butane burner to replace the meths supplied one.

http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/coffee-brewing/coffee-syphons-syphon-spares/butane-syphon-burner

You might also want to consider getting a paper filter holder rather than using the supplied cloth filter which must be kept wet when not in use.

http://coffeehit.co.uk/paper-filter-adapter-for-hario-syphon


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

That's great. Thanks very much. Think I'll pursue this one, as its not too expensive and sounds like coffee from it is very nice.

Is it easy enough to use and keep clean?

thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very easy to clean. In terms of taste - syphon produces the cleanest tastes of all pour over methods according to Scott Rao.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Very easy to clean. In terms of taste - syphon produces the cleanest tastes of all pour over methods according to Scott Rao.


Pour under.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bought one of these from Amazon, Chris. Identical to Hario but unbranded and well under half the price. I use it pretty much every day and love the coffee it produces. If you are thinking of getting one, get a butane burner to replace the meths supplied one.
> 
> http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/coffee-brewing/coffee-syphons-syphon-spares/butane-syphon-burner


n

How do you refil the burner ?


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a Yama one.

It sits on a gas burner hob, and I dont use any portable heater.

if you can source a glass rod, as opposed to a filter, do it. I got mine from a US contact as I couldn't find any here (Google cory glass rods).

I love it. Clean and sharp cup. And my number one way to make coffee. Between that, a clever and a technivorm I am sorted. It put me off press pot though as the cup you get is as clean as a whistle. Now, I hate sediment!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Pour under.


More immersion


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> n
> 
> How do you refil the burner ?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Same as Systemic Kid here.

Running it with a Hario paper filter and a butane burner.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 12704



View attachment 12708
.............


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Less is more


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

To return with a serious question&#8230; is the butane burner easy enough to control and so manage the water flow? I have been put off a syphon thinking that nothing much short of a halogen beam will do and there is no way I could justify the expense of one of those.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Don't you have a hob? It really isn't hard...

although forgetting this model seems like it won't do anything beyond the burner/mount option. Maybe look for one that is a kitchen model instead but it won't be that price!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Steve7 said:


> Don't you have a hob? It really isn't hard...


I have a hob - do the legs of the syphon straddle the burner?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm assuming that's a sensible question - I'm trying to imagine our (gas) hob and how the syphon would sit on it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil - butane burner is highly controllable.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Phil - butane burner is highly controllable.


Okay thank you, as ever, Patrick - I'm encouraged, very encouraged. Saw one in action last night (at Ozone Coffee) but since a halogen beam heater was used and the guy demoing it emphasised how tricky it can be to get the heat right, I had thought, maybe not.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

If you have a hob the glass base usually sits in it direct on a non mounted model.

if his is meant to be held then not sure it's an option as the direct heat from a hob may be too much for a mounted glass version? No idea...

i pour 80 or 90 degree water into mine and then heat to the right temp, stick the top on and go... Then kill the flame to a flicker and wait... The hasbean brew guide, to summarise!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The butane burner that SK recommends is a good option if the hob isn't.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

In fact, check the hasbean brew guide and you'll see what I mean and how easy it is. Controlling heat isn't much more than keeping a tiny but going to avoid early draw down.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phil104 said:


> Okay thank you, as ever, Patrick - I'm encouraged, very encouraged. Saw one in action last night (at Ozone Coffee) but since a halogen beam heater was used and the guy demoing it emphasised how tricky it can be to get the heat right, I had thought, maybe not.


I check th temp with a temp probe - 95c. Once temp is there, I adjust the butane flame back to just keep water in top vessel. If the temp goes above target temp, a vigorous stir will bring it down a degree or so.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I need a decent probe actually, if anyone has links to a cheap and cheerful, but accurate one. Nothing special, bit nothing likely to break in a month. Maybe pm to avoid thread derailing.

Oh, and get a glass rod! Makes the whole thing a breeze.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Steve7 said:


> I need a decent probe actually, if anyone has links to a cheap and cheerful, but accurate one. Nothing special, bit nothing likely to break in a month. Maybe pm to avoid thread derailing.
> 
> Oh, and get a glass rod! Makes the whole thing a breeze.


Have you got link to the glass rod - I don't actually know what it does&#8230;


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> I check th temp with a temp probe - 95c. Once temp is there, I adjust the butane flame back to just keep water in top vessel. If the temp goes above target temp, a vigorous stir will bring it down a degree or so.


Okay, have the probe presumably it requires regular checking - and I saw some vigorous stirring last night.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Have you got link to the glass rod - I don't actually know what it does&#8230;


as I said

google cory glass rod

and you will see pictures and videos that show it just acts as the filter. Best bit is you just give it a rinse and good to go again. And the brew you get is still clean and sediment free. Messing about with filter cloth or papers is jus that: messing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It can run away temp-wise if you don't cut the heat.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Steve7 said:


> as I said
> 
> google cory glass rod


Sorry, missed that bit in your earlier post.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> cory glass rod.


Can't see any UK stockist.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

I did say I got mine from the U.S.

sweet Maria's won't post glass to the UK. I can get them sent from a friend but they work out about 25$ each from memory. I have not long got two after one bust in a house move. So I have a spare, just in case!


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys, cheers for all the help. Appreciate it.

I've watched some videos on YouTube and it doesn't look too tricky.

How long does the butane last? Is it something that needs refilling every few days?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you preheat the water first in a kettle, you only use the butane for a minute or two. This way, I fill up the burner every five or six days. A refill tank lasts weeks.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I checked eBay for the cory glass rods and they all seem to be in the States.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you preheat the water first in a kettle, you only use the butane for a minute or two. This way, I fill up the burner every five or six days. A refill tank lasts weeks.


Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Instead of the Cory glass rods you can use Cona ones.

I've got one that I use from time to time, but I do find the paper filter easier as if you touch the glass one while stirring you can ruin the brew as it'll draw down early, taking a lot of grounds with it.

You can get them from here. Site is a little shonky, but he provides great service.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cona ones are harder to find. Twenty quid is about right if they have them.

And I have never once stalled a brew by knockong the rod. I wouldn't go back to paper ever. Strange how people have different preferences.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Indeed.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

My new piece of kit arrived day. Looks very smart. Ordered the burner too so looking forward to getting that. Borrowed an old grinder from my mum until I decide which one to go for. Thanks again for all the help.


----------

